# Look'em in the eyes



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I was once told by an old fisherman that on slow days when you're trollin and you finally get one in the boat, to look at the fishes eyes as quick as you can. If he's looking up, you're trolling to shallow, if he's looking down, you're trollin too deep.
What do you think? Ok, I'll go back over to the upland game section now.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Your information is correct but you have it backwards.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

That is correct. But you have only 1/2 of the information.

If the fish is looking back you are trolling to slow.
If the fish is looking forward you are trolling to fast.

If the fish is upside down, you are trolling to late.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Troll said:


> That is correct. But you have only 1/2 of the information.
> 
> If the fish is looking back you are trolling to slow.
> If the fish is looking forward you are trolling to fast. OK, these two make sense
> ...


but I don't think fish always sleep on their backs. Another old friend, a southern boy that has been noddlin most of his life, claims that cat fish normally rest on their sides holding their head up out of the mud with one whisker, so that kind of fouls up the theory wouldn't it?


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

r u guys being serious.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Along the same lines...

While shore fishing, you can almost bet money on it that your bait rod will get a hit as soon as you turn to relieve yourself. By the time you turn back around, all you see is the last twitch.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If the fish is missing an eye....

you owe me 500 bucks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> If the fish is missing an eye....
> 
> you owe me 500 bucks


Flyguy7,
please, let's not get a 1eyed fish thread started here!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> r u guys being serious.


+1?

This is something I have never heard and seeing as its April 1st I have y doubts!!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Troll said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct. But you have only 1/2 of the information.
> ...


Well, every belly up fish I've trolled past I've thought "To late to cach that fish". :lol:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If the fish only has one eye... turn him around, you've foul hooked him by the tail!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: wow


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you look really close at fish with 1eye you can see a chevy logo on the dorsal fin :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

